# Best Ammo for CZ's



## ApocalypseWoman

Just a quick question...

What brand of ammo do these CZ's shoot better with *in particular the SP-01*. And yes I am aware of the aluminum case rule (WOLF).

Cheers


----------



## Black Metal

My 2075 Rami isn't picky at all. Before I started reloading I would just shoot what ever was the least expensive, usually the white box of 100 from walmart.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Blazer Brass, Winchester White Box (WWB), or Remington UMC from Walmart for practice. Any common hollow-point for defense, just make sure they cycle in your pistol.

-Jeff-


----------



## ApocalypseWoman

Understood. I normally pick up the white box of 9mm from Walmart for an XD 9mm I shoot. 

Thanks.


----------



## PhilR.

ApocalypseWoman said:


> And yes I am aware of the aluminum case rule (WOLF).


????

I've not ever seen any aluminum-cased ammo from Wolf. Lot's of steel stuff, but not Al.

At any rate, aluminum (Blazer is the only Al-cased ammo I know of) is _just fine_ in CZ's. In fact, your CZ will most likely digest ammo from any of the major manufacturers. But I wouldn't use the steel stuff...

PhilR.


----------



## Tiny Mack

I have shoot more the 10,000 rounds threw my 85c and SP01. They will eat anyting i put in them. I shoot stright lead know.


----------



## wbw

For my P-01 I was using Mag Tech but have switched to Sellier & Bellot.


----------



## Buffal0

I use Blazer. Dirty stuff, and no problems. 

I clean after every session with Blazer ammo. When you can see the deposits left behind from your ammo after only 36 shots you know you have some nasty stuff.


----------



## macgulley

If you use Egyptian mil surp ammo be sure to clean immediately. (don't ask how I learned this)


----------



## Buffal0

macgulley said:


> If you use Egyptian mil surp ammo be sure to clean immediately. (don't ask how I learned this)


How did you learn this?

_
Haha I just *had* to _


----------



## wbw

I use Sellier & Bellot now and like it a lot. I think that is what CZ tests with.


----------



## GH30

*In my short experience with the SP-01 I have found that it has digested everything its been fed. Haven't noticed much if any difference in performance, but it appears the Americn Eagle is cleaner.*


----------



## TigerBlack

my CZ75 eats just about anything I feed it. Geco,S&B,Wolf for the most part. Some reloads I got from a friend went just fine with good accuracy. 

It's not as spoiled as a friends Tanfo.. that thing only preforms well with S&B and Laupa for some reason. It will eat most other brands also, but it does't run that well on other brands.


----------



## TMUSCLE1

Are CZs +P rated?


----------



## Bisley

Yes.


----------



## redpenguin01

Some guy passed me about 30 124gr 9mm NATO rounds today at the range.. was pretty stoked. 
I think I'm going to pick up some more of these sometime.

Anyone else experiencing an ammunition shortage lately?


----------



## unpecador

redpenguin01 said:


> Anyone else experiencing an ammunition shortage lately?


The Official Ammo Shortage Thread


----------



## redpenguin01

Thanks for the heads up.


----------

